# V: AC 3 für Xbox 360 + diverse Spiele



## Blu3storm (25. Januar 2013)

*V: AC 3 für Xbox 360 + diverse Spiele*

Ich misste etwas aus und habe folgendes zu Verkaufen:

Xbox 360:
Assassin's Creed 3, Xbox 360, ink. PreOrder Code - Kolonialer Assassine, Online-Key noch UNBENUTZT, das Spiel wurde nur ein mal durchgespielt, super Zustand
SmackDown VS RAW 2011 (quasi neu, nur 2 mal in der Box gewesen)

GBA:
Nur Module (guter Zustand, Cover hat keine wirklichen Abnutzungen)
Golden Sun 1
Golden Sun 2
Komplett mit OVP/Anleitung:
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance

DS:
Castlevania DS (komplett)

Versende entweder im normalen Umschlag oder per Luftpolster, oder als Päckchen (je nach Wunsch).


----------

